# NTL Bill Huge and I hardly watch TV. What about Sat Dish ?



## bullworth (22 Jan 2010)

I'm kind of new to this topic and hope I can get some good advice.

My NTL bill came in at 300 euro for the year for a basic subscription. 

The main issue I have in these recessionary times with paying such a bill is that
1. I hardly ever watch TV 

and 

2. I spend large amounts of time out of the country and hence wont have the option of watching even if I wanted to. 

I read somewhere a long time ago that I can get a satellite dish and watch most of these channels for free with no ongoing subscription charges anyway and that this could produce a significant cost saving.
I will probably need a specialist to install this for me as I do not have the tools, ladder, training necessary to avoid slipping off my roof in wet weather or knowledge about Satellite dishes to set one up correctly. However perhaps I can learn. Time is also a factor as my NTL bill must be paid soon else I may be disconnected.

So can someone please advise me about this ?

Whats the best way of going about it ? I live in a house in Dublin.


----------



## rgfuller (22 Jan 2010)

I came across this website http://satellite.ie/ when looking into what you are asking in the past - some good information there, there are a couple of other sites which also do/say the same sort of thing e.g. [broken link removed]. (I have no tie with these sites)


----------



## Guest110 (22 Jan 2010)

The above recommendations are very expensive to install.I rang them and the quote I got was a bit too much for me !

I got my place done with 3 boxes - and I Sat Dish - I think for 350 and that includes installation. It was also an extra 50 euro I think for the Aerial, but I did not want it.

Here is the guys number - if you want to use it 0866668267 (Jimmy).


----------



## bullworth (23 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the info rgfuller.



alexandra12 said:


> The above recommendations are very expensive to install.I rang them and the quote I got was a bit too much for me !
> 
> I got my place done with 3 boxes - and I Sat Dish - I think for 350 and that includes installation. It was also an extra 50 euro I think for the Aerial, but I did not want it.
> 
> Here is the guys number - if you want to use it 0866668267 (Jimmy).



Alexandra, with respect to what you wrote above,  Satellite.ie looks cheaper than that for replacing my bog standard yet expensive NTL basic package. 


Quoted below at satellite is :




> packages to choose.
> 
> 
> For a complete Freesat system including standard installation the cost is €249.00 including VAT
> To get this now just click on "add to basket" on this page Freesat system (Click here)


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jan 2010)

Freesat doesn't have the irish stations, RTE, TV3, TG4. 
Freesat requires a set top box (STB) for every TV. 
(Some newer TV's have Freesat built in)

You don't know the specifics of what you are comparing here, so you can't possibly know if one is more expensive than the other.

One has 3 TV points the other may only be one, I have no idea how many set top boxes either of you are talking about, if they have PVR/EPG or HD etc.

Basically make sure you are comparing like with like.


----------



## Papercut (23 Jan 2010)

If available in your area you could always switch to the UPC Digital Value Pack. €21 monthly by direct debit & if you order online you can avoid equipment & set-up charges. This would save you €48 per year on your existing UPC bill, but you would be locking yourself into a 12 month contract.

Here's the link http://www.upc.ie/tv/valuepack/

Or, for the same as you are already paying you could switch to the UPC Digital Plus Package http://www.upc.ie/television/valuepluspack/  If you click on the 'Availability' tab you can check to see if digital is available in your area.

This could be another option for you.


----------



## bullworth (25 Jan 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Freesat doesn't have the irish stations, RTE, TV3, TG4.
> Freesat requires a set top box (STB) for every TV.
> (Some newer TV's have Freesat built in)
> 
> ...



I'm not too sure about the technical specifics of satellites or set top boxes, what they are required for or what they do. Basically all I want is one tv in my sitting room. I love the idea of getting 100s of free channels. There will be a baby on the way and I dont want to have  a couple of Tvs making a lot of noise with cartoons etc as baby and future siblings grow up. I think one TV is enough for the family else we will end up like the Simpsons never communicating with one another plus poor dad here doesnt like too much noise and desires some hard earned peace and quiet if possible. I cant even stand having TV and radio on at the same time. At least the one TV in the sitting room is strategically located far enough away from the bedroom that it cant be heard while I get some shut eye on a Sunday morning.  At the moment I'm not getting a lot of channels for my 300 euro a year NTL basic package and I hardly watch TV but what concerns me is wherether  a satellite has an inability to receive RTE/Tv3. Is it true I wont be able to receive RTE/Tv3 ?  Even though I probably sit in front of a TV for an hour a week I'd still like to stay in touch with the news, prime time, late late show etc from time to time.  If theres a show on the national channels and people are discussing it , I wouldnt like to be out of the loop. If there is some way of watching the national channels via this satellite or complementary to it then I would be completely won over by this idea.
I dont have long to decide before NTL send me a reminder to pay this bill so any additional advice would be extremely welcome.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jan 2010)

If you don't want to learn the specific, just get NTL or Sky.


----------



## rgfuller (25 Jan 2010)

In the near future the Irish Digital Terrestial Television system should be up and running - if you can wait it may be an option - however RTE are not clear as to when it's going to be started properly - more information here - http://www.rtenl.ie/dtt.htm


----------



## bullworth (25 Jan 2010)

thx again for the info rgfuller



AlbacoreA said:


> If you don't want to learn the specific, just get NTL or Sky.



Thanks Albacorea but I'm very interested in learning specifics and I dont see why I should pay 300 euro a year for about 10 channels from NTL on a basic package when I can get 100s of free channels with 24 News etc with a satellite dish on a once off payment which is about 50 euro less than the annual NTL subscription. MY only issue is not being able to pick up RTE. They should get their act together and maybe less money would be leaving the country with the savings people make and more cash would be around to spend in the high street on local businesses.
Further suggestions are welcome. I'm going to contact one of the satellite installers above tomorrow and ask their advice too.


----------



## j26 (25 Jan 2010)

bullworth said:


> ... what concerns me is wherether  a satellite has an inability to receive RTE/Tv3. .... I'd still like to stay in touch with the news, prime time, late late show etc from time to time....


Have you considered watching these shows on the RTE Player through your computer?  If your TV can connect to the computer you could even watch it on the TV.

Other than that a decent set of rabbits ears would get you the terrestrial channels (RTE 1, NET 2, TV3, TG4), and then a dish for the satelite channels if you feel you need them.


----------



## venice (25 Jan 2010)

> In the near future the Irish Digital Terrestial Television system should be up and running


 
ddt is already up and running in some areas including Dublin. All you need is a newish TV that supports mpeg4 and a decent internal arial. This will give you the 4 irish channels in digital. Then get a sat dish for the other channels. A little bit of investment but then no more bills..


----------



## Eblana (25 Jan 2010)

Not sure if my query has been covered elsewhere, if so can someone direct me to it.

I have Sky+ with 2 additional multiroom boxes one in family room and one in my grown up daughters bedroom.  It is costing me a fortune! I also have a terrestrial ariel which is near the end of life (can no longer tune in TV3 and reception on other stations is bad).  The main Sky+ box is located in the sitting room.  We got a TV guy in a year ago and he ran the main box through the terrestrial TV arial so that it can be watched in any room where we have a TV point.  The problem I now have is that my son watches TV in his room off this box and I have a TV in my room that I would like to be able to watch at night when my husband is working nights but I am having to look at fuzzy terrestrial tv as my son is hogging the Sky (it is mainly the ordinary channels I watch e.g. BBC/RTE/TV3).  Will I need to get another multiroom box (and pay even more).   Could I link the tv in my room to one of the other multiroom boxes instead of the main one if so how.  The TV in my room is brand new so could I tune in the channels that I want without a box - I'm not very technical so is there someone who could give me a step by step idiots guide?

Any help would be very gratefully received.


----------



## bullworth (25 Jan 2010)

j26 said:


> Have you considered watching these shows on the RTE Player through your computer?  If your TV can connect to the computer you could even watch it on the TV.
> 
> Other than that a decent set of rabbits ears would get you the terrestrial channels (RTE 1, NET 2, TV3, TG4), and then a dish for the satelite channels if you feel you need them.



I have considered this but I guess it seems like it could be a lot of hassle. Can you basically watch the whole of RTE online in this way  or only specially selected programmes ?


----------



## venice (25 Jan 2010)

if you have sky multiroom then you can create an a/c with sky and watch all the channels on the computer


----------



## mudahawn (27 Jan 2010)

I have freesat from Lidl lots of good channels, bought equipment for 69.00 euro and paid 60.00euro to have it set up. it took about 1 hour to set up
. Lidl special for monday 01/02/10.Not Rte 1 or 2, but every thing else bbc itv etc etc about 100 channels,

I gave up NTL because of their incorrect bills and their demand for direct debit or fine of 3 euro, they would not accept a standing order.


----------



## PetPal (27 Jan 2010)

venice said:


> ddt is already up and running in some areas including Dublin. All you need is a newish TV that supports mpeg4 and a decent internal arial. This will give you the 4 irish channels in digital. Then get a sat dish for the other channels. A little bit of investment but then no more bills..


According to [broken link removed] there isn't any DTT in Dublin as yet!  I have a new TV that supports mpeg4 and was interested to read your post saying that DTT is available in Dublin.  What would you consider to be a decent internal aerial? (and where would I get one?).  Thank you.


----------



## hopalong (27 Jan 2010)

asaik you must give 6 weeks notice in writting to your cable supplier,or they will keep billing you for service.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Jan 2010)

PetPal said:


> According to [broken link removed] there isn't any DTT in Dublin as yet!  I have a new TV that supports mpeg4 and was interested to read your post saying that DTT is available in Dublin.  What would you consider to be a decent internal aerial? (and where would I get one?).  Thank you.



Its a test signal, its not officially available. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## venice (27 Jan 2010)

> What would you consider to be a decent internal aerial


 
See link to aerial. It is 20 pounds on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-All-Indoor-Aerial-9140/dp/B000G73ZM2


Yeah it’s definitely up and running. Google your new TV spec and make sure it supports mpeg4. 

Quality picture.


----------



## canicemcavoy (27 Jan 2010)

Depends on what type of TV you watch; if you only watch series, why not just download them and watch them and forgoe a cable/satellite connection altogether?


----------



## bullworth (2 Mar 2010)

Just to update the thread...I discovered to my great happiness that an indoor antennae costing 15 euro and plugged into the connection previously used by NTL/UPC picks up RTE, TnaG and TV3 pretty clearly. Satellite.ie came around and installed the dish and receiver box in about 2 hours. Using the remote control of the receiver box I can switch between the indoor antenna with the Irish channels and the dish channels. The satellite dish channels are crystal clear. It remains to be seen whether worse or more cloudy weather will affect the signal but I guess it wont'  as the weather has already been pretty bad while the satellite freeview channels remain crystal clear. It works very well and I am very happy to be saving 300 euro a year for a once off cost.


----------

